# C sur MacOS - Editeur/compilateur



## smog (23 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je veux me mettre au codage d'applications en C sur MacOS X.8.4

Je me base sur le livre issu des cours de OpenClassrooms.

J'ai installé CodeBlocks, mais il semblait que le compilateur n'est pas installé avec la version Mac de CodeBlocks (ou pas configuré ?).
Ne sachant pas comment faire, j'ai commencé le téléchargement de XCode 5.1 (et oui, pas de DVD avec mon Mac qui fait partie des récents, et quand on n'a qu'une connexion à 1Mo, c'est long, 2,18 Go ! Merci Apple d'oublier ceux qui ne sont pas dans une grande agglomération...)
J'imagine qu'il y aura tous les outils nécessaires ? Je ne le saurai pas avant quelques heures :-(
Sinon, quelqu'un peut-il m'orienter vers une technique pour installer ou paramétrer le compilateur C dans CodeBlocks ?

Merci !


----------



## polaroid62 (24 Juin 2014)

Oui tu coderas avec Xcode et tu pourras virer l'autre.


----------



## smog (24 Juin 2014)

Merci Polaroid62,
c'est téléchargé, je m'y mets dès que possible !


----------



## tatouille (25 Juin 2014)

installation:

xcode -> https://developer.apple.com/xcode/downloads/
macports -> http://www.macports.org/

apple-gcc-4.0	 Apple GCC 4.0	 MacPorts (apple-gcc40)
apple-gcc-4.2	 Apple GCC 4.2	 MacPorts (apple-gcc42)
clang	 Clang / Apple LLVM Compiler	 Xcode 3.2 and newer

gcc-3.3	 GCC 3.3	 Xcode
gcc-4.0	 Apple GCC 4.0	 Xcode 2.0 through 3.2.6
gcc-4.2	 Apple GCC 4.2	 Xcode 3.1 through 3.2.6
llvm-gcc-4.2	 LLVM-GCC 4.2	 Xcode 3.1 through 4.6.x

macports-clang-2.9	 Clang 2.9	 MacPorts (clang-2.9)
macports-clang-3.0	 Clang 3.0	 MacPorts (clang-3.0)
macports-clang-3.1	 Clang 3.1	 MacPorts (clang-3.1)
macports-clang-3.2	 Clang 3.2	 MacPorts (clang-3.2)
macports-clang-3.3	 Clang 3.3	 MacPorts (clang-3.3)
macports-clang-3.4	 Clang 3.4	 MacPorts (clang-3.4)
macports-clang-3.5	 Clang 3.5	 MacPorts (clang-3.5)

macports-dragonegg-3.0	                 DragonEgg 3.0 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.0)
macports-dragonegg-3.0-gcc-4.5	 DragonEgg 3.0 with FSF GCC 4.5	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.0-gcc-4.5)
macports-dragonegg-3.0-gcc-4.6	 DragonEgg 3.0 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.0-gcc-4.6)
macports-dragonegg-3.1	                 DragonEgg 3.1 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.1)
macports-dragonegg-3.1-gcc-4.5	 DragonEgg 3.1 with FSF GCC 4.5	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.1-gcc-4.5)
macports-dragonegg-3.1-gcc-4.6	 DragonEgg 3.1 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.1-gcc-4.6)
macports-dragonegg-3.1-gcc-4.7	 DragonEgg 3.1 with FSF GCC 4.7	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.1-gcc-4.7)
macports-dragonegg-3.2	 DragonEgg 3.2 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.2)
macports-dragonegg-3.2-gcc-4.5	 DragonEgg 3.2 with FSF GCC 4.5	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.2-gcc-4.5)
macports-dragonegg-3.2-gcc-4.6	 DragonEgg 3.2 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.2-gcc-4.6)
macports-dragonegg-3.2-gcc-4.7	 DragonEgg 3.2 with FSF GCC 4.7	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.2-gcc-4.7)
macports-dragonegg-3.3	                 DragonEgg 3.3 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.3)
macports-dragonegg-3.3-gcc-4.5	 DragonEgg 3.3 with FSF GCC 4.5	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.3-gcc-4.5)
macports-dragonegg-3.3-gcc-4.6	 DragonEgg 3.3 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.3-gcc-4.6)
macports-dragonegg-3.3-gcc-4.7	 DragonEgg 3.3 with FSF GCC 4.7	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.3-gcc-4.7)
macports-dragonegg-3.3-gcc-4.8	 DragonEgg 3.3 with FSF GCC 4.8	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.3-gcc-4.8)
macports-dragonegg-3.4	                 DragonEgg 3.4 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.4)
macports-dragonegg-3.4-gcc-4.5	 DragonEgg 3.4 with FSF GCC 4.5	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.4-gcc-4.5)
macports-dragonegg-3.4-gcc-4.6	 DragonEgg 3.4 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.4-gcc-4.6)
macports-dragonegg-3.4-gcc-4.7	 DragonEgg 3.4 with FSF GCC 4.7	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.4-gcc-4.7)
macports-dragonegg-3.4-gcc-4.8	 DragonEgg 3.4 with FSF GCC 4.8	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.4-gcc-4.8)
macports-dragonegg-3.5	                 DragonEgg 3.5 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.5)
macports-dragonegg-3.5-gcc-4.5	 DragonEgg 3.5 with FSF GCC 4.5	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.5-gcc-4.5)
macports-dragonegg-3.5-gcc-4.6	 DragonEgg 3.5 with FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.5-gcc-4.6)
macports-dragonegg-3.5-gcc-4.7	 DragonEgg 3.5 with FSF GCC 4.7	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.5-gcc-4.7)
macports-dragonegg-3.5-gcc-4.8	 DragonEgg 3.5 with FSF GCC 4.8	 MacPorts (dragonegg-3.5-gcc-4.8)

macports-gcc-4.2	 FSF GCC 4.2	 MacPorts (gcc42)
macports-gcc-4.3	 FSF GCC 4.3	 MacPorts (gcc43)
macports-gcc-4.4	 FSF GCC 4.4	 MacPorts (gcc44)
macports-gcc-4.5	 FSF GCC 4.5	 MacPorts (gcc45)
macports-gcc-4.6	 FSF GCC 4.6	 MacPorts (gcc46)
macports-gcc-4.7	 FSF GCC 4.7	 MacPorts (gcc47)
macports-gcc-4.8	 FSF GCC 4.8	 MacPorts (gcc48)
macports-gcc-4.9	 FSF GCC 4.9	 MacPorts (gcc49)
macports-llvm-gcc-4.2	 LLVM-GCC 4.2	 MacPorts (llvm-gcc42)

ce qu'xcode n' a pas c'est a dire le choix, mais nécessaire car contenant plus qu'un compilateur C

apres l'IDE c'est les gouts et les couleur moi c'est vim mon préféré, cela n'empêche nullement de compilé des projets xcode, xcode je  ne l'utilise que pour créer le projet, pour ce qui est de l'analyse , de l'édition, du debuggeur et de la compilation je n'utilise pas l'IDE car trop lent mais appel xcodebuild, sur 6 mois de travail c'est 28% de perte de temps, time is money, itunes version xcode ce n'est pas la tasse de thé des gens sérieux.

cc toto.c -o toto.cmd
./toto.cmd


----------



## smog (29 Juin 2014)

Merci tatouille.

Si je comprends bien, la liste que tu as mise est la liste des compilateurs C téléchargeables sur MacPorts ?
Je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'est MacPorts en fait... :rose:


----------



## Breizh44 (29 Juin 2014)

l'equivalent de pacman (archlinux) ou apt (ubuntu, debian&#8230


----------



## smog (30 Juin 2014)

Ok, mais ça sert à quoi exactement ? :rose:


----------



## Breizh44 (30 Juin 2014)

Ce sont des gestionnaires de paquets:
en très gros ce sont des logithèques.


----------



## smog (30 Juin 2014)

Ok, merci.
Mais ça va me servir à quoi en plus de la version Xcode de base ?
Ca permet de choisir des extensions/add-on/compilateurs de tierce partie facilement ?


----------



## Breizh44 (30 Juin 2014)

je crois qu'il s'agit d'alternatives a xcode?


----------



## ntx (30 Juin 2014)

BestMBP a dit:


> Ce sont des gestionnaires de paquets:
> en très gros ce sont des logithèques.


Pas tout à fait, c'est plutôt une "sourceothèque"  Aucun executable n'est disponible, mais seulement les sources qu'il faut recompiler. Donc avant de pouvoir utiliser MacPort il faut avoir installé un compilateur...


----------

